# Favre-leuba Harpoon



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Just picked up one of these - but I cannot find any info on it whatsoever... one or two on ebay but not much else.

keeps amazing time and a long power reserve.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> Just picked up one of these - but I cannot find any info on it whatsoever... one or two on ebay but not much else.
> 
> keeps amazing time and a long power reserve.


I know this is going to seem like a wind-up (fnarr fnarr) but my brother-in-law also has one which he found, years ago, in a car when he was in the motor trade and kept. He asked me a few weeks ago to see if I could find out anything about it. I have also tried the internet and came up with nothing much, so was going to ask the folk here but had forgotten about it !!!

I don't have a photo though.

Will be interested to hear.....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Talking about a wind-up, I can't see a crown.

What type of movement is it?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The movement is a Favre-Leuba Automatic wind only - the crown is recessed 'a-la-seiko'

From Ranfft-Watches excellent movement refence site:

Favre-Leuba 1152 - based on the ASchild 1687/1688

The automatic mechanism is a joint development of Doxa, Eberhard, Favre-Leuba, Girard-Perregaux, and Zodiac.

Features:

automatic

sweep second

date: set by changing 21-24h

Data:

11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm, H= 5.2mm

21 jewels

f = 21600 A/h

power reserve 40h


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

any idea of the rough value anyone?

may trade it soon so want to have a rough idea where to aim for


----------

